# Taps



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Today is Rick's last day of work after 33 years! I'm going to miss seeing him in that uniform. He looks so good in it. Monday he starts his new job, I asked him if he wanted to take a week off in between and he asked, Why?. That's my Rick.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

33 years - that was a long run of service. Congrats to him!

Maybe you should count yourself lucky that he didn't want to take a week off. He might have gotten bored and started looking for all the Halloween stashes you have around the house that he doesn't know about


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice photos (lump in throat, tear in eye)


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats and best wishes to Rick! I wonder how many times he's going to start to drive to work in the direction of his previous job then realize he should be driving to the new one.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Get him to dress up in uniform occasionally just for the fun of it.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I wish Rick the best of luck and the pics are great. Like Dandy said, he can always dress up for those special occasions


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

How handsome! I wish him and you the best of luck and hope you both have many fun and exciting adventures ahead.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats!!! My hubby retired (same branch) in '99 after 20 years.  Was weird at first cause we moved to an area with no military installation nearby.  But we love the civilian life; & I find it especially funny talking to people who have never ventured out of a 10 mile radius of their neighborhood. lol

Is that you in the photo, scareme? For some reason, I always visualized you as having short, slicked- back, black hair. 

Good luck to you & the hubby in civilian life.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What a great pic. Congrats to your husband and a big thanks for his service/dedication/sacrifice (as well as your own!) What's the new job going to be?


----------

